# Empire Huntsman and War Machines



## Hans Richter (Dec 24, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you have either used or seen Empire Huntsmen used for enemy war machine hunting/harrassing. I was thinking of using mine in this role due to their Scout special rule for deployment. It seems that most war machine crews have a T3 which would give me a 50/50 shot in wounding them. Add that to most crews not having armor and it seems like it would be fairly effective overall. Not great, but decent.

Plus there is always the added chance of catching an enemy spell caster hiding in the back of the opposing force.

So, has anyone seen/used them in this role?


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Unfortunately under new rules you are rolling to wound on the warmachines toughness (generally 7) so you will always need 6's. Its brilliant that they can move and shoot, but when you start including long range and being BS3 your probs going to have to take a big unit to manage any noticable damage. At which point - they become unweildy. 

If your going for anti warmachine - Pistoliers! Fast Cav - good amount of shots, march and shoot and a free move at the beginning of the game. Your going to be in range on turn 1!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are going anti war machine take huntsmen and DO NOT SHOOT... charge the damn thing and you'll get +1 for the charge 6 models to fight the crewmen (who will be back doen to T3-4) and if the crewmen fail their break test their straight dead... 

Other units will probably kill warmachine crew more reliably... but few will do it so cheaply. Its just weird that a shooty unit would stand a better chance taking the strings from their bows and using the staves to hit/poke people to death


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree. It;s what I do with my ungor raiders. The only reason they shoot at war machines is that they can't charge the first turn they arrive from ambush.


----------



## Hans Richter (Dec 24, 2010)

Hmm. Well, I'm going to give them a few plays in this role. They'll shoot the first turn but will seek to move them into HtH with the closest warmachine. 

Would be nifty if I could include a character with them. :wild:


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Still think the Pistoliers are better suited - They can squeeze through enemy formations easier - and compared to the 10 attacks in combat from the 10 huntsmen - you have 15 attacks from the 5 Pistoliers.

They have a further charge range, The weapons dont suffer modifiers for moving and shooting and under current edition - now have a further range!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Actually, only 6 models can fight against a warmachine, and cavalry count as three, so it's 6 attacks for both units.


----------

